
Airliner crashes in French Alps - KhalilK
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-32030270
======
wanda
First, this is a tragic loss of human life, and shocking that a plane crashed
in Europe of all places. Will be interesting to discover the cause.

Secondly, I just landed in Lithuania to visit my partner's family. I just
spent six hours convincing my partner that it's safe to fly, especially on an
Airbus A320. We land to hear that the same kind of plane we flew on had
crashed in the Alps.

My partner will never trust me again.

